# Paint and drywall peeling off in sheets. What do I do?



## BustersHouse (Jul 7, 2013)

I've been gearing up to repaint the bathroom in my newly bought home and things took a sudden turn just now. My original plan was just to fill some holes, sand, prime, and paint.

While attempting to sand a hole in the wall, the paint starting coming off in huge sheets. It appears to be taking up part of the drywall with it. Everything I've read says that all the paint needs to come off now, and I'm doing that now. In some areas, the paint is staying adhered to a white compound that I can't identify. I don't think I can just primer over this surface. I've heard that there is a type of "mud" that might be the solution but I really don't understand how that works, and I'm not positive that it's what I need to do. Please take a look at these pictures and let me know if this is something you've seen before! 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

It looks like the paint is coming off, but it really looks like the drywall paper is OK. I think the white is joint compound that was used for some repairs. Finish taking the paint off, sand the edges smooth, repair any damaged areas, prime with Gardz to be safe, prime paint.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Someone could have missed the most important step, the cleaning of the wall and priming.
Going to have to remove the whole toilet to do this job right.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks to me that is wallpaper that you are pulling off. Looks like joint compound(mud) over the seams and drywall screws. Be glad its coming off so easy.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ToolSeeker said:


> It looks like the paint is coming off, but it really looks like the drywall paper is OK. I think the white is joint compound that was used for some repairs. Finish taking the paint off, sand the edges smooth, repair any damaged areas, prime with Gardz to be safe, prime paint.


 
Gardz IS a primer, no need to prime it again


----------



## BustersHouse (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies so far. It's definitely paint, not wallpaper. I'm glad to hear it looks like the drywall is in tact. That's definitely what I was hoping.

Chrisn, I'm seeing that most GARDZ products are labelled sealers and/or primers. Are you sure they all serve as a primer? Does anyone know if I would need to prime or not with something like this: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Zinsser-Gardz-5-Gal-Drywall-Sealer-203266/202454623#.Udp_BMu9KSM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It looks like you have pealed off the face of the drywall paper---

show us the back of some of the paint you have removed---

If that is the case---prime with Guardz--then skim coat with multipurpose tape joint compound---that product sticks well to a mess like that---


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

joecaption said:


> Going to have to remove the whole toilet to do this job right.


Actually, just removing the tank will be sufficient. Two or three bolts hold it in place (plus the water line). Comes off very easy and you can do a much better job with it off. Its probably old enough that this is a good opportunity to replace the gasket --- take the old gasket with you to the hardware store, there are several different styles.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

No.... you don't need to prime bade drywall. /sarcasm

Perfect timing for this thread.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

chrisn said:


> Gardz IS a primer, no need to prime it again


You are correct, fingers were typing faster than brain was working.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

BustersHouse said:


> Thanks for the replies so far. It's definitely paint, not wallpaper. I'm glad to hear it looks like the drywall is in tact. That's definitely what I was hoping.
> 
> Chrisn, I'm seeing that most GARDZ products are labelled sealers and/or primers. Are you sure they all serve as a primer? Does anyone know if I would need to prime or not with something like this: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Zinsser-Gardz-5-Gal-Drywall-Sealer-203266/202454623#.Udp_BMu9KSM


Gardz doesn't have a product line. Gardz is a product of Zinsser it comes in a red and black can and is for situations like this where the paper has been compromised and the bare gypsum is exposed. As in removing wallpaper where it happens a lot.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ToolSeeker said:


> You are correct, fingers were typing faster than brain was working.


 
Hey, it happens to the best of us.:laughing:


----------

